# Decent squirrel day



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

well today i when squirrel hunting ended up with 3 a fox, gray and a red. it was windy though so that didnt help at all! I think maybe next time i might bring my bow just to try and shot one with it i think it would be very challening. Anyone else try this? what broadheads u use?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

You don't use broadheads, you use blunt tipped heads, and most have wire on them so they "grab" the animal. If you are gonna shoot a bow, make sure no people or houses are around. When you shoot arrows up into the air like that, they can travel long distances. And if you miss, say goodbye to your arrow. It will be tough to find.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Almost sounds like one of those fish bows would work well in said situation.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I use rubber blunts and Flu Flu fletching. The flight distance is greatly reduced with this fletching.


----------

